# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Nga Giuseppe Ungaretti + Perkthim!

## Dita

*A RIPOSO
da L'ALLEGRIA - IL PORTO SEPOLTO*


Chi mi accompagnerà pei campi

Il sole si semina in diamanti
di gocciole d'acqua
sull'erba flessuosa

Resto docile
all'inclinazione
dell'universo sereno

Si dilatano le montagne
in sorsi d'ombra lilla
e vogano col cielo

Su alla volta lieve
l'incanto si è troncato

E piombo in me

E m'oscuro in un mio nido





*Në prehje
Nga Gjallëria  Porti i varrosur*



Kush do tmë shoqërojë ndër fusha

Dielli shpëndahet në diamante
Pikëzash uji
Mbi barin e lakueshëm

Mbetem i dëgjueshëm
Para përkuljes 
Së universit të kulluar

Zgjerohen malet
Në gllënjka hijeje ngjyrë vjollcë
E lundrojnë bashkë me qiellin.

Atje lart në harkun e lehtë
Magjepsja u cungua 
E u rrëzua mbi mua

E më errësoi në një fole timen.


----------------------



*SONO UNA CREATURA
da L'ALLEGRIA - IL PORTO SEPOLTO*


Come questa pietra
del S. Michele
così fredda
così dura
così prosciugata
così refrattaria
cos' totalmente 
disanimata

Come questa pietra
è il mio pianto
che non si vede

La morte
si sconta
vivendo




*Jam një krijesë
Nga Gjallëria  Porti i varrosur*


Si ky gur
I Sh. Mikelit
Kaq i ftohtë
Kaq i ngurtë
Kaq i përtharë

Kaq i pandjeshëm
Gjë tërësisht 
Jo e gjallë

Si ky gur
është vajtimi im
që nuk shihet

Vdekja 
Shlyhet
Duke jetuar.




---------------------

*LA MADRE
da SENTIMENTO DEL TEMPO - da LEGGENDE*


E il cuore quando d'un ultimo battito
Avrà fatto cadere il muro d'ombra
Per condurmi, Madre, sino al Signore,
Come una volta mi darai la mano.

In ginocchio, decisa,
Sarai una statua davanti all'Eterno,
Come già ti vedeva
Quando eri ancora in vita.

Alzerai tremante le vecchie braccia,
Come quando spirasti
Dicendo: Mio Dio, eccomi.

E solo quando m'avrà perdonato,
Ti verrà desiderio di guardarmi.

Ricorderai d'avermi atteso tanto,
e avrai negli occhi un rapido sospiro.
Quando eri ancora in vita.

Alzerai tremante le vecchie braccia,
Come quando spirasti
Dicendo: Mio Dio, eccomi.

E solo quando m'avrà perdonato,
Ti verrà desiderio di guardarmi.

Ricorderai d'avermi atteso tanto,
e avrai negli occhi un rapido sospiro.




*Nëna
Nga Ndjenjë e kohës  Legjenda*


Dhe kur zemra mbas një rrahje të fundme 
Do ta ketë bërë murin e hijes të bjerë
Për të më udhëhequr, Nënë, deri tek Zoti,
Si dikur dorën do të më japësh.

Gjunjëzuar, e vendosur
Do të jesh statujë para përjetësisë,
Ashtu sikur të shihte
Kur ti ende në jetë ishe.

Duke u dridhur krahët e moçëm do të ngresh,
Si atëherë kur u shuajte
Duke thënë: Zoti im, ja ku më ke.

E vetëm kur të më ketë falë
Do të vijë dëshira për të më parë.

Ndër mend do të të vijë që më ke pritur gjatë,
Dhe në sy do te kesh një psherëtimë të shpejtë.




--------------------

*RISVEGLI
da l'ALLEGRIA - IL PORTO SEPOLTO*


Ogni mio momento
io l'ho vissuto
un'altra volta
in un'epoca fonda
fuori di me

Sono lontano colla mia memoria
dietro a quelle vite perse

Mi desto in un bagno
di care cose consuete
sorpreso
e raddolcito

Rincorro le nuvole
che si sciolgono dolcemente
cogli occhi attenti
e mi rammento
di qualche amico
morto

Ma Dio cos'è?

E la creatura
atterrita
sbarra gli occhi
e accoglie
gocciole di stelle
e la pianura muta

E si sente
riavere




*Rizgjime
Nga Gjallërimi  Porti i varrosur*


Çdo moment timin
e kam jetuar 
një tjetër herë
në një epokë të hershme
jashtë vetes sime.

Gjendem me kujtesën time larg
Në kërkim të atyre jetëve të humbura

Zgjohem në një banjë 
Gjërash të dashura të zakonshme
I befasuar e i qetësuar

Ndjek nga pas retë që shkrihen butësisht
Me sytë e vëmendshëm
E kujtohem
Për ndonjë mik
Të vdekur.

Po Zoti çështë?

Dhe krijesa 
E tmerruar
Sytë zgurdullon
E pret
Pikëza yjesh
E rrafshinën e shurdhër

Dhe ndjen 
Ta marrë veten përsëri.



-----------

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Arbushi

Dita me vjen keq te te them qe nuk ke bere perkthim te mire, nqs e ke bere vete. 


Në prehje 
Nga  Gjalleria  Porti i varrosur 

Kush do tmë shoqërojë ndër fusha 

Dielli mbillet ne diamante
prej pikezash uji
mbi barin fleksibel

qendroj embel (sisht)
para perkuljes
te universit te qete

----------


## Dita

Arbush!

Jam shume dakord per korrigjime, nese ato kane vend.
Prandaj e bera nje tentative perkthimi qe te le vend per diskutim.

Nese shikon ne fjalor per fjalet qe kam perzgjedhur une, ato qendrojne perballe fjaleve italisht. Secila prej tyre ka sinonimet perkatese dhe ato me pas jane te ngjashme me ato qe ke vendosur ti.

P.sh. mua nuk me pelqen fjala e zgjedhur prej teje - Fleksibel- "Bari i lakueshem" me ngjan me shqip dhe me lirike.
Edhe dielli me duket me e imagjinueshme te shperndahet ose ndoshta shperhapet, sesa te mbillet ne diamante.
E di se "Di gocciole d'acqua" mund te perkthehet "prej pikezash uji", por mendoj se nga ana gramatikore ne shqip, qe do t'i korrespondonte rasa gjinore shkon me shume "pikezash uji", prej do te ishte rrjedhore. Por e di qe edhe une e kam perdorur diku ne nje ose dhe me shume vende te tjera sic ke thene ti.

Jam dakord! me ate qe universi do te ishte me shume i qete sesa i kulluar.



Por jam e hapur. Te lutem me korrigjo edhe me tej. 



Ndoshta ne fund nxjerrim perkthime te perbashketa :):)


Une po shtoj edhe disa poezi te tjera te Ungaretti-t sot.


Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Dita

*ANNIENTAMENTO
da L'ALLEGRIA - IL PORTO SEPOLTO*


Il cuore ha prodigato le lucciole
s'è acceso e spento
di verde in verde
ho compitato
ho compitato

Colle mie mani plasmo il suolo
diffuso di grilli
mi modulo
di
sommesso uguale
cuore

M'ama non m'ama
mi sono smaltato
di mergherite
mi sono radicato
nella terra mercita
sono cresciuto
come un crespo
sullo stelo torto
mi sono colto
nel tuffo
di spinalba

Oggi
come l'Isonzo
di asfalto azzurro
mi fisso
nella cenere del greto
scoperto dal sole
e mi trasmuto
in volo di nubi

Appieno infine
sfrenato
il solito essere sgomento
non batte più il tempo col cuore
non ha tempo nè luogo
è felice

Ho sulle labbra 
il bacio di marmo

Versa, il 21 maggio 1916



*AUGURI PER IL PROPRIO COMPLEANNO
da IL SENTIMENTO DEL TEMPO - da L'AMORE*


Dolce declina il sole.
Dal giorno si distacca
Un cielo troppo chiaro.
Dirama solitudine

Come da gran distanza
Un muoversi di voci.
Offesa se lusinga,
Quest'ora ha l'arte strana.

Non è primo apparire
Dell'autunno già libero?
Con non altro mistero

Corre infatti a dorarsi
Il bel tempo che toglie
Il dono di follia.

Eppure, eppure griderei:
Veloce gioventù dei sensi
Che all'oscuro mi tieni di me stesso
E consenti le immagini all'eterno,

Non mi lasciare, resta, sofferenza!


1935



*LA NOTTE BELLA
da L'ALLEGRIA - IL PORTO SEPOLTO*


Quale canto s'è levato stanotte
che intesse
di cristallina eco del cuore
le stelle

Quale festa sorgiva
di cuore a nozze

Sono stato
uno stagno di buio

Ora mordo
come un bambino la mammella
lo spazio

Ora sono ubriaco
d'universo


Devetachi, il 24 agosto 1916



*MALINCONIA
da L'ALLEGRIA - IL PORTO SEPOLTO*


Calante melinconia lungo il corpo avvinto
al suo destino

Calante notturno abbandono
di corpi a pien'anima presi
nel silenzio vasto
che gli occhi non guardano
ma un'apprensione

Abbandono dolce di corpi
pesanti d'amaro
labbra rapprese
in tornitura di labbra lontane
voluttà crudele di corpi estinti
in voglie inappagabili

Mondo

Attonimento
in una gita folle
di pupille amorose

In una gita che se ne va in fumo
col sonno
e se incontra la morte
è il dormire più vero


Quota Centoquarantuno, il 10 luglio 1916




*NOTTE DI MAGGIO
da L'ALLEGRIA - da ULTIME*


Il cielo pone in capo
ai minareti
ghirlande di lumini


Milano 1914/1915




*O NOTTE
da IL SENTIMENTO DEL TEMPO - PRIME*


Dall'ampia ansia dell'alba
Svelata alberatura.

Dolorosi risvegli.

Foglie, sorelle foglie,
Vi ascolto nel lamento.

Autunni,
Moribonde dolcezze.

O gioventù,
Passata è appena l'ora del distacco.

Cieli alti della gioventù,
Libero slancio.

E già sono deserto.

Preso in questa curva malinconia.

Ma la notte sperde le lontananze.

Oceanici silenzi,
Astrali nidi d'illusione,

O notte.

----------


## Dita

*TRAMONTO
da L'ALLEGRIA - IL PORTO SEPOLTO*


Il carnato del cielo
sveglia oasi
al nomade d'amore




*VANITA'
da L'ALLEGRIA - da NAUFRAGI*


D'improvviso
è alto
sulle macerie
il limpido
stupore
dell'immensità

E l'uomo
curvato
sull'acqua
sorpresa
dal sole
si rinviene
un'ombra

Cullata e
piano
franta




*UN'ALTRA NOTTE
da L'ALLEGRIA - da NAUFRAGI*


In quest'oscuro
colle mani
gelate
distinguo
il mio viso

Mi vedo
abbandonato nell'infinito

----------


## dikeafajtore

Perktheji edhe keto Dita. Me kenaqe...Dikea

----------


## Dita

Faleminderit per ato qe ke shkruar Dikea!


Do te perpiqem, por kohen ma kufizojne gjera te tjera. 
E pervec kesaj duhet te jesh te pakten mire shpirterisht qe te gjesh fjalet me te pershtatshme per te futur ne perkthim :):):)

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Ani

dita,

na ke ndritur. me pelqyen kto perkthimet, shume pune te mire ke bere. thanks. 

ani

----------


## Dita

Ani

Falemnderit per keto fjale.

Do te vijojne dhe perkthime te tjera te cilat i kam ne dore, te poezive qe kam vendosur deri tani dhe disa te tjera. 

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Dita

Dikea dhe Ani

Per ju dy vajzat qe me nxitet te perkthej edhe me tej, por edhe per te tjeret patjeter kam perkthyer disa poezi te tjera.

Duke qene se perkthimi i atyre me lart me shkaktoi pak "kokecarje" - disa fjale mungonin ne fjalor dhe vetem me interpretim mund te jepja kuptimin e tyre- e shtyva perkthimin per ne nje kohe te ardhme, dhe me poshte po paraqes disa poezi te tjera nga Ungaretti, perkthimin e te cilave po e bazoj ne origjinalin italisht dhe ne perkthimin gjerman te tij.



*Agonia*

Morire come le allodole assetate
sul miraggio

O come la quaglia 
passato il mare
nei primi cespugli
perché di volare 
non ha piú voglia

Ma non vivere di lamento 
come un cardellino accecato



*Agoni*

Te vdesesh si laureshat e etura
mbi nje mirazh
Ose si shkurti
pasi ka pershkuar detin
ne shkurret e para 
sepse te fluturoje 
nuk ka me deshire

Por mos te jetosh duke u gringur
si nje gardaline e verbuar




*Il porto sepolto*

Vi arriva il poeta 
e poi torna alla luce con i suoi canti
e li disperde

Di questa poesia 
mi resta quel nulla 
d'inesauribile segreto



*Porti i varrosur*


Mberrin atje poeti
e kthehet me pas ne drite me kengene tij
dhe i shperhap

Nga kjo poezi
me mbetet 
ai hic
i nje sekreti te pashtershem




*Fase d'oriente*

Nel molle giro di un sorriso
ci sentiamo legare da un turbino
di germogli di desiderio

Ci vendemmia il sole

Chiudiamo gli occhi
per vedere nuotare in un lago
infinite promesse

Ci rinveniamo a marcare la terra
con questo corpo 
che ora troppo ci pesa



*Faze orientale*

Ne qarkun e bute te nje buzeqeshjeje
ndihemi te mberthyer nga nje vorbull 
filizash te deshires

Na vjel dielli

Mbyllim syte 
per te pare te notojne ne nje liqen
premtime te pafundme

Permendemi duke vulosur token
me kete trup
qe tani teper na rendon




*Tramonto*

IL carnato del cielo
sveglia oasi 
al nomade d'amore



*Perendim*

Skuqja e qiellit
zgjon oaze 
per endacakun e dashurise




*Fase*

Cammina Cammina
ho ritorvato 
il pozzo d'amore

Nell'occhio 
di mill'una notte
ho riposato

Agli abbandonati giardini
ella approdava come una colomba 

Fra l'aria 
del meriggio
ch'era uno svenimento 
le ho colto
arance e gelsomini



*Faze*

Ec ec
kam rigjetur
pusin e dashurise

Ne syrin 
e njemije e nje neteve
kam pushuar

Ne kopshtet e braktisura
ajo iu afrua bregut
si nje pellumb

Ne ajrin
e mesidtes se zalisur
i mblodha asaj
portokalle dhe jasemine



*Universo*

Col mare
mi sono fatto
una bara 
di freschezza



*Gjithesi*

Me detin
i kam bere vetes
nje qivur
freskie

----------


## Dita

*Godimento*

Mi sento la febbre 
di questa 
piena di luce

accolgo questa
gioranta
il frutto che si addolcisce

Avrò 
stanotte
un rimorso come un
latrato
perso nel deserto



*Shijim*

Kam temperature 
nga kjo
teresi drite

E mbledh kete
dite
si frutin qe embelsohet

Do te kem 
sonte
nje brejtje te ndergjegjes 
si nje lehje
e humbur ne shkretetire




*Girovago*

In nessuna 
parte
di terra
mi posso
accasare

A ogni
nuovo 
clima
che incontro
mi trovo
languente
che 
una volta
già gli ero stato
assuefatto

E me ne stacco sempre
straniero

Nascendo
tornato da epoche troppo
vissute

Godere un solo 
minuto di vita
iniziale

Cerco un paese
innocente



*Endacak*

Ne asnje 
pjese
te tokes
nuk gjej
shtepi

Ne cdo 
klime
te re 
qe ndesh
ndiej 
vuajtjen
se
dikur
me te isha mesuar

Dhe shkeputem perhera 
i huaj

Duke lindur
i kthyer nga kohe
te mbaruara

Te shijosh 
nje moment te vetem
prej jete nisese

Kerkoj nje vend 
te virgjer



*Sereno*

Dopo tanta
nebbia
a una
a una
si svelano
le stelle

Respiro
il fresco
che mi lascia
il colore
del cielo

Mi riconosco
immagine
passeggera

Presa in un giro
immortale



*I kthjellet*

Pas shume
mjegulle
nje pas nje
zbulohen 
yjet

Thith
freskine
qe me mundeson
ngjyra 
e qiellit

Shquaj 
nje shembelltyre
te perkohshme

Te pushtuar ne nje qark
te pavdekshem




*Per sempre*

Senza niuna impazienza sognerò
Mi piegherò al lavoro
Che non può mai finire,
E a poco a poco in cima
Alle braccia rinate
Si riapriranno mani soccorrevoli
Nelle cavità loro
Riapparsi gli occhi, ridaranno luce,
E, d'improvviso intatta
Sarai risorta, mi farà da guida
Di nuovo la tua voce,
Per sempre ti rivedo.



*Pergjithnje*

Pa as me te voglin padurim do te enderroj
Do t'i vihem punes
qe kurre nuk mund te mbaroje
E pak nga pak ne krye
te kraheve te rilindura
Do te rihapen duar ndihmese
Ne zgavrat e tyre
syte me t'u rishfaqur, do t'i japin drite,
E, papritmas e pacenuar
Do te jesh ringjallur, do te me jesh udherrefyese
Perseri zeri yt,
Pergjithnje te shoh.




*Senza piú peso*

Per un Iddio che rida come un bimbo,
Tanti gridi di passeri,
Tante danze nei rami,

Un'anima si fa senza piú peso,
I prati hanno una tale tenerezza,
Tale pudore negli occhi rivive,

Le mani come foglie 
S'inacanton nell'aria...

Che teme piú, chi giudica?



*Pa peshe*

Per nje Zot qe te qeshe si nje femije,
Kaq shume klithma harabelash,
Kaq shume kercime neper dege,

Nje shpirt lehtesohet,
Lendinat kane nje te tille butesi,
I tille turp gjallerohet ne syte,

Duart si gjethe
magjepsen ne ajer...

Kush ka me frike, kush gjykon?





*Rosso e azzurro*

Ho atteso che voi vi alzaste,
Colori d'amore,
E ora svelate un'infanzia di cielo.

Porge la rosa piú bella sognata.



*E kuqe dhe e kalter*

Kam pritur qe ju te ngriheshit
Ngjyra te dashurise,
E tani ju zbuloni nje femijeri qiellore

Jep me te bukurin trendafil te enderruar.

----------


## Syku

*Ushtaret.* (Giuseppe Ungaretti)

U rrihet si
ne vjeshte
mbi peme
gjetheve.

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Syku!

Ti e ke bere perkthimin e "Soldati"? Perkthimi me veten e trete "u rrihet" eshte mire, por ndoshta me vete te pare shumes sic e kam pare ne variante ne anglisht dhe gjermanisht do te ishte me mire. Ne italisht besoj e ke parasysh qe thuhet dhe "ci si sta" apo "si sta" dhe duke iu referuar personit tend (pra veta e pare njejes), por dhe per veten e pare shumes. 

Ne origjinal eshte:

Si sta come
d'autunno
sugli alberi
le foglie.

ne perkthim te thjeshte per mua do te ishte:

Qendrojme 
si ne vjeshte
mbi peme
gjethet.

Qendrojme 
si gjethet
mbi pemet 
ne vjeshte

ose ne forme pak me te perpunuar:

Qendrojme 
si gjethet 
mbi pemet 
e vjeshtes


Nje variant te bukur ne gjermanisht ka sjelle autorja austriake Ingeborg Bachmann:

So
wie im Herbst
am Baum
Blatt um Blatt

qe ne shqip ndoshta do te mund te sillej si:

Sikunder
vjeshtes
ne peme
gjethe me gjethe (ose akoma me mire: gjethe mbi gjethe)




Kisha shume kohe qe nuk isha ndalur brenda kesaj teme, ndaj te falenderoj per ringritjen e saj. Me jep nje rast te mire per t'i ripare perkthimet e per te zbuluar ndonje gabim nga puna e para disa viteve.

----------

